# Balls?



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2012)

Do I have balls in my closet?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't tell from those pics. Just watch it real close you will see the sex in a few days I believe


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorta of looks like it to me in the second pic, but like Ozzy said just watch them carefully for the next few days. But I would not ditch them yet as it is harder to tell from pics then standing there eye balling them.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 17, 2012)

:yeahthat: 

To both of them.

Sorta looks like it, but as noted, you'll know for sure in a few days.

Gonna do any breeding?

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2012)

This is Larry, I think at least two of them are boys, hopefully one is a girl.

Should I consider breeding? You guys wanna walk me through that?

Mr RB just took this great shot.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2012)

good luck for girls Rose, but yeah definetly consider breeding Larry, you dont wanna waste expensive seeds, do you have a place you could keep a male for a couple weeks away from your flowering ladies?? if so you can paint a  branch or 2 and be set for life.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This is Larry, I think at least two of them are boys, hopefully one is a girl.
> 
> Should I consider breeding? You guys wanna walk me through that?
> 
> ...



yeah thats gonna be a boy.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2012)

Dman, So, i will read up on breeding, but in a nutshell (no pun intended) I would paint with a brush the pollen from the boys on one branch of the flowering Larry girl and always have Larry seeds? Thank you for the idea. Never would have considered breeding, that is for you big boys and girls.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2012)

I said paint but i dont really paint, once you get  some pollen you can put it in a bag, carefully slide the bag over a branch and seal it with a twist tie, shake the branch and then leave it for awhile, spray the plant with water to kill unwanted pollen, remove the bag and spray the plant down with water again, keep it in a seperate room for a day and then put her back with the others.

Im gonna do it also and our timing is similar so we can do it together if ya want.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2012)

This is so fun to think about doing? What are you breeding? If I don't have a female Larry, could I do a Larry/Medicine woman cross? If i do have a female larry would that be a bx, or back cross?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This is so fun to think about doing? What are you breeding? If I don't have a female Larry, could I do a Larry/Medicine woman cross? If i do have a female larry would that be a bx, or back cross?



Im gonna take some larry pollen and hit Larry and one or two of the tude freebies and see what i get, im really just doing it for some Larry seeds though, I dunno, back cross sounds good to me.

The last time i did it i got 150 seeds from one branch and the rest of the plant didnt have one seed on it.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2012)

So how do you know when to hit the girls?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 17, 2012)

Well you gotta have pollen first then i do it around week 4 on a 9-10 week flowering strain, you gotta give the seeds 4-5 weeks to mature.

Gotta run Rose, think about it, you got time before you will be ready.

i'm gonna do a thread on pollenating a single branch when im ready.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 17, 2012)

It is looking like a boy to me too.  

I am hoping for a satori boy so that I can cross it back with a Dynamite Satori cross I have.  In all my years and years of growing, I have never (purposely) pollinated a female plant.  I will be following along Rose to learn what I can, too.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This is Larry, I think at least two of them are boys, hopefully one is a girl.
> 
> Should I consider breeding? You guys wanna walk me through that?
> 
> ...




In that pic looks like a boy.

I would get pollen from the male Larry that has the traits you like.:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Duck, you mean of course the growth pattern? I have never had the pleasure of smoking Larry


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks Duck, you mean of course the growth pattern? I have never had the pleasure of smoking Larry




Yes the growth pattern(short inter-node spacing, stretch,ete,ete) and the one that you like the smell from the best.(rub fingers against stalk and take a whiff)


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 17, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---very excited for you---what are your goals with this boy ?---think it is a great idea if you decide to make yourself some beans and would love to help in any way i can---


----------



## Coho (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesting thread.but then again it's a sex thread.  I may try it with my Hawiian Rush.  Can you buy pollen? I always have used clones.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Rose, looks like i wont be playing with pollen with you after all, i had 2 Larry and 2 Satori that hadnt shown sex yet and it turns out they are all girls, i dont have any pollen, i am still more than happy to help you if you decide to do it.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Dman, I took the Larry boy out to the shed (that sounds funny) where he can grow all the balls he desires. I tossed a boy and have a Larry that hasn't shown yet. If the one is a girl and I used the boy pollen with her, would that be a good thing to have a life time supply of Larry seeds? 

The nights get down to 55 F in the shed but he seems to be doing fine. Just window light. Is that all ok for pollen?


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 28, 2012)

lol.....are you asking to test the knowledge of those responding?...lol...i know you like to do that from time to time...hmmmm....i say this cause YOU of all people can answer that...Hmmmmmm....hey rose...ima just say hey and plead the 5th to the question...


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 28, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks Dman, I took the Larry boy out to the shed (that sounds funny) where he can grow all the balls he desires. I tossed a boy and have a Larry that hasn't shown yet. If the one is a girl and I used the boy pollen with her, would that be a good thing to have a life time supply of Larry seeds?
> 
> The nights get down to 55 F in the shed but he seems to be doing fine. Just window light. Is that all ok for pollen?



I dont know for sure because i never tried it but it sounds ok, you only need a few sacs to open up, you havent had much luck with getting girls from the larry seeds eh Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2012)

Dman, no I have not and I must admit you are somewhat of a big show off getting ALL GIRLS! Congrats. 

 I think I may have 2 Cindy 99s that are girls. 

Shall I pm you when the balls start showing pollen? 


Hey BUD, How's it going? I have never done any breeding with cannabis...so I don't know the answer, but I am sure glad you think I should. 

 I have been following your grows. Are you still smoking Jack and how do you like it?


----------



## buddogmutt (Mar 28, 2012)

lol...and i have no idea..just my way of saying hello and hiding my ignorance on breading....i cant wait to see how this all turns out...should be educational....for me that is...Make It Happen Captian!!!


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 28, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks Dman, I took the Larry boy out to the shed (that sounds funny) where he can grow all the balls he desires. I tossed a boy and have a Larry that hasn't shown yet. If the one is a girl and I used the boy pollen with her, would that be a good thing to have a life time supply of Larry seeds?
> 
> The nights get down to 55 F in the shed but he seems to be doing fine. Just window light. Is that all ok for pollen?



 Yes, AFA ok for pollen.

IF the no show Larry turns out to be a girl, the pre flower pistils will be fine for pollinating. Not many seeds, but enough.

They will also develop under 18/6 if you keep clones. I've done it.

IDK about the lifetime supply of Larry seeds, but it will be a start.

Wet


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 28, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Dman, no I have not and I must admit you are somewhat of a big show off getting ALL GIRLS! Congrats.
> 
> I think I may have 2 Cindy 99s that are girls.
> 
> ...



Sure, you need to watch them and when they are bigger and start opening you can start collecting, PM away, or we can do it here or in a new thread.

when they start to open you can bag the plant and give it a shake while upside down, you wont see much but it will be in there, you should do this for a couple days and seal the bag up fast in between, i like to tap the branches over a piece of dark construction paper so i can see it and then funnel it into a bag, you want to do this with no air movement at all, pollen is extremely light and it will take off easily.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2012)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Yes, AFA ok for pollen.
> 
> IF the no show Larry turns out to be a girl, the pre flower pistils will be fine for pollinating. Not many seeds, but enough.
> 
> ...



Really *Wetdog, *the pre flowers for pollinating? See I don't really approve of people breeding when they don't know what they are doing, so I am thinking about doing just that.:doh: Thank you for the help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> .....See I don't really approve of people breeding when they don't know what they are doing, so I am thinking about doing just that.:doh: Thank you for the help.



:yeahthat:  .  I have a Satori boy......


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2012)

What are you going to do with him???? Huh?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL--What am I going to do with HIM or with the pollen?

It is still cold in my neck of the woods--too cold to take him to the shed.  I am probably going to put him into a big garbage can in the room my dirt is in and make a temporary spot for him to live just until he drops pollen.  I am going to pollinate some Satori, some Beyond the Brain (which already has Satori in it), and some Dynamite/Satori crosses I have.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2012)

That makes good sense. I want to watch.;~)


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2012)

careful keeping those boys in places you frequent---some of that pollen might hijack a ride on your clothing and be transferred to females in your flower room---no fans---no drafty areas---might think of keeping a misting bottle with plain old water on hand just cause---or---pluck the sacks and put them back into veg till you are ready for them---what are your plans with the boys in the shed ladies :hubba:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

:ciao: Good morning ladies! 

Rosebud, all this talk about satori pollen and breeding, im almost hoping for a boy. Ide love to have seed stock so i can stop paying $12 a seed for good genetics.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

:ciao: Hi Orange! How have you been my friend?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> careful keeping those boys in places you frequent---some of that pollen might hijack a ride on your clothing and be transferred to females in your flower room---no fans---no drafty areas---might think of keeping a misting bottle with plain old water on hand just cause---or---pluck the sacks and put them back into veg till you are ready for them---what are your plans with the boys in the shed ladies :hubba:



Orange, i don't know what in the heck I am doing. 

I do have flowering plants, I do need to be careful.  Who do I spray with water, the boy or me?

How long does it take to have pollen from when the balls show? Then I hear it  takes 4 weeks to make seeds, is that right?
Is the pollen very evident? Is it yellow?

I don't think i know enough to do this and may have to wait till I do.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 29, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Really *Wetdog, *the pre flowers for pollinating? See I don't really approve of people breeding when they don't know what they are doing, so I am thinking about doing just that.:doh: Thank you for the help.



See my thread "Pollinating Pre Flowers" in the breeding section.

What really amazed me was the clones brought back in and put under *T-12's*!! and a 18/6 cycle. The seeds developed perfectly.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2012)

I knew you could straighten me out *Wetdog* Thank you.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 29, 2012)

just giv'er rose
only one way to learn.. and it aint rocket science  
nothing wrong at all doing a little pollen chucking without full know how.. it's when inexperienced people call themselves breeders and go for the cash grab that gets frowned upon.

i'd probably just put something under him to collect his goods, then remove my chosen lady from the room (to prevent unwanted pregnancy anywhere else  ) when it's time and simply 'paint' on some pollen on a few buds. 
no worries then, you'll only be sacrificing one branch rather than the whole plant. (you can take extra precautions like covering/wetting the rest of the plant if you'd like)


time table may be off on that anyway though by the time he drops. i like to pollinate my girls early, to be sure the seeds will be finished in time.
the dude should start dropping in a few weeks.. but by then your chosen gals may be a bit old. you could always try and save the pollen for a later date too though 


just do it rose. i have faith in your greenthumb, and it's always nice to play around and learn more


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 29, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That makes good sense. I want to watch.;~)


Hehehe, :rofl: that just sounds dirty Rose, hahaha


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2012)

so what's the skinny *rosebud*---you gonna do this or what---the spray bottle is for you (some may even wash down and change clothes) if you go from 1 room to another---spraying girls that you do not want to seed---basically to render the pollen inactive---the balls will begin to shoot their wad in just a couple days from formation---new ones will continue to appear while it is in the 12/12 and the male winds down its life---do you have a female with pistals ready to go


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 29, 2012)

I have no experience with this so I may be talking out my butt. However I agree with Kaotic, I think if you have the opportunity to learn some new stuff, go ahead and try it 

Just my logic here, but I would use Q-tips to gather the pollen. I would wait till the pollen sacs open and then take several Q-tips and a zip lock baggy, watch the male till the sacs open and take the Q-tips and stroke the Anthers gently to extract the pollen. It should stay on the Q-tip and when one is fully loaded (only on one end so that you don't make the mistake of dropping pollen when turning it around, either when collecting or when depositing) stick it in the baggy and close it up. Keep collecting pollen on the Q-tips until you have a bunch or until the male quits pollenating. close the baggy up and keep it in a cool dry place until ready to apply it to some of the buds 

Good luck Rose, I got faith in you  sending you sexual mojo :hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 29, 2012)

once the balls are ready to open you can just lightly tap a branch and you will see it falling in the light, collect it over a couple of days and away you go.

i bag a branch and spray down the plant whille the bag is on.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2012)

OK, Thank you all for your support, yes, lets do this. 

I have flowering girls 2-3 weeks till finished. I have flowering girls that just went in a week ago. I have clones that could go in now... 

If the one Larry is a girl I would like to use the pollen on her. If she is a he, how would i chose another female to breed without ever smoking or trying Larry.

I can also save the pollen for future use, is that right?



Thanks to each one of you. I am going to go read up in the breeding section., oh  and ston-loc, it was supposed to sound that way.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, how bout i paint on Burmese Kush that just went in, with the Larry OG kush?  Does that sound like a plan? At least they are both Kush's. I could do that in three weeks and the timing should work. 

I am getting excited about this. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2012)

:woohoo: :ciao: *Rosebud* can we see pics of the love birds you got ready to go now---how many beans do you want to make---do you have an isolated love nest for the dirty to be done---what is the space like---last frost gone od yet---do you have multiple strains ready now---


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have grown BUKU and Larry and i couldnt imagine a better pairing, you dont need to isolate the female because steps are taken to assure you wont pollinate the whole room, water is your friend as it kills pollen on contact, i have done this to a single lower branch and produced 150 seeds without a single unwanted seeds on the plant i pollenated or the rest of the grow, just saying.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2012)

That is very exciting news about the two candidates, *dman*

The Buku is one week in flower. 

The sacks are very small on the boys still, compared to some pictures I looked at today. Sounds like the timing would be good though. 

I will know when the pollen is ready right?



Orange, i will get some pic's but the kids are sleeping right now.  This is very fun stuff, thank you.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rose, you wanna hit the girl when she has 5-6 weeks to go, i am by no means saying what Wetdog said is incorrect , its just depends on how you wanna go about doing it, sounds like your plants are timed perfect to make some Larry X Buku seeds.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow Dman! That sounds fun! your Buku and Larry grow journal was drool worthy for sure! Rose, Ide love to see that cross


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 30, 2012)

hey rose
ive collected pollen from a pre 98 bubba bx & a sour double kush. my first time also. it was easy. ill post a video i learned from, you have to dry the pollen in a jar, lid off to breath for a few days, store in fringe for a few weeks if you need. then do it dmans way to poliintae or the way ive heard.ill try both.hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpBgHGu_FEs that is bag the plant, then pollinate the lone branch, after  2 days lightly mist the branch to kill left over pollen then put back in room. to make some seeds. ive heard 4-5 weeks also to get mature seeds, so on a indica, need to pollinate by 3rd week of flower. ill be pollinating in 9 days.
for the male to pollinate go to 12/12 with a cfl or a flouresnt. i wait till a few pods open then tap the branch onto a piece of glass. i also cut 3 branches off & put them in glass of water  and let pollen fall onto glass below then scraped up pollen & put in jar.
im making, 
pre 98 x  pre 98 or i guess pre 98 f2 
pre98x purple berry bx
p98 x sour double kush
p98x indiana bubble gum
sdkx sdk f2
sdk x trainwreck


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 30, 2012)

"hxxp://youtu.be/cURdy_sH4G4"]http://youtu.be/cURdy_sH4G4[/URL]
just neat to see


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 30, 2012)

here my males just before i took the pollen
pre 98 on left & sour double kush on right


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful picture Ruffy!

Here is a picture of my best Larry Male. The other one only has one ball. Weird huh?


I also saw this on the way to the shed. I am glad there is a sign of spring. It is 40 degrees out there. burrr


I have a Larry that might be a girl, I am pretty sure. And I have a Burmese kush that went in to flower two weeks ago. 

what should I do besides wait for pollen?

​


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 6, 2012)

ok this weekend is here. im @ day 21 of flower & im pollinating 1 plant each day (3). ive been advised by a breeder to,
-move 1 plant out of room, bag the hole plantpull 1 small branch threw a whole & seal whole. wit a q tip or paint brush or maskara brush dab the pollin on pistles. im going to dust the branch without touching it. (pistle might stick to tool/brush) let sit for 3-4 hrs the mist lightly the bag & branch to kill pollin. wait till branch has dried then put back in room. in a few days the pistle will go red, brown , indicating it has been pollinated. no pics just of seeds in the end.
up first, purple berry bx x (male)sour double kush, sat- pre 98 x pre98, sun -sour dk x sdk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a Satori boy that is dropping pollen.  I am going to collect as much as I can tomorrow and then it is the compost pile for him.  This thread has been really helpful to me.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 7, 2012)

well i did 2 plants, it was easy!!! dont do it in the flower room due to pollin being very light, turn fans off!!! & itll be all good.
thg, make sure you leave the container open a few days in a dark warm place for the pollen to dry out, then you can seal it & put it in the fridge. any questions ill try to answer for ya. they need to grow 5-6 weeks, my buddy says the bud can be cut off the plant & leave the seeded branch to grow another week if you need to. a little pollen goes a long way. good luck!!! cant wait to find some kool beans

p.s i did touch the pistles & applied the pollen that way, i didnt want pollen flyin all over. the trichomes arent super sticky so no worries, yet. thats on my girls. other strains may be stickier


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 7, 2012)

DON'T COMPOST HIM---send him to me THG---


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2012)

Ruffy, I don't understand why we need to let the pollen dry. As it just goes from plant to plant in nature...It does travel on the wind and maybe that dries it out.  

After looking at your boy, mine isn't near ready yet.

Dman, Is Larry a 10 week strain or what? I thought Hamster said it was. If that is the case I could either hold the  pollen or pollinate the Burmese Kush that is in flower now. (beginning)

Is it widely accepted by everyone here that it takes 4 weeks to make seeds?

Thanks again, please feel free to tell my your thoughts.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 8, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to read the whole thread but has anyone here cloned a male, pulled off the balls, and kept it tiny while waiting for a female to flower?

I was thinking about doing this last summer but I didn't have the cajones to risk contaminating my moms...


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 9, 2012)

why clone when you can collect pollen once!? & rose you let it dry out so you can store it. also why we dont clone, get pollen once, store it in fridge for 6-10 weeks if needed.
if you put fresh undried pollen in a jar then seal it the moisture will turn it rotten then its no good. so dry it then you can store it till the girls are ready.
i got my pollen as soon as i new they were males i flipped a small light (can use cfls) to 12/12 to produce pollen10-15 days & i had enough. then dried & pollinated 5 weeks after when my girls were ready.
after pollinating the pistiles have changed color & look shriveled up, indicated they are growing seeds


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 9, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ruffy, I don't understand why we need to let the pollen dry. As it just goes from plant to plant in nature...It does travel on the wind and maybe that dries it out.
> 
> After looking at your boy, mine isn't near ready yet.
> 
> ...



Larry is definetly a 10 week strain Rose,


----------



## Irish (Apr 9, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Do I have balls in my closet?
> 
> maybe just some junk in yo trunk!    how ya doing rose? how did the pollenation go? did your male cooperate?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> why clone when you can collect pollen once!?



Why clone?  Because we know we are getting a girl and we know the genetics and properties of the plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2012)

Irish, that is very cool. Thank you.

I haven't done it yet, as I don't understand the timing. Here is the male. He doesn't look done to me.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 9, 2012)

Rose, just tap the stem with a finger, see if you see any pollen falling, it might not be ready but hes not far off.


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2012)

> why clone when you can collect pollen once!?


It is the "only" way to assure identical plants. That cannot be achieved through seeds, close, but never identical. 
 Are you identical to any of your siblings? (assuming you have any )  Even identical twins are "different" in some/many ways. 
You ever look at a litter of puppies?  Even in breeds with strict standards for registration and breeding, you'll find different colors, sizes, intelligence, ect.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 9, 2012)

hey rose, do you have these on 12/12?



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Irish, that is very cool. Thank you.
> 
> I haven't done it yet, as I don't understand the timing. Here is the male. He doesn't look done to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 9, 2012)

thought he was talking about cloning males in "why clone"

:ciao: Rosebud---looks like a few days away before the balls break open and you got pollen EVERYWHERE---be sure to keep him isolated and you a change of clothes before leaving him and going into into the spot where you got girls you do not want pollenated---just sayin'---


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 9, 2012)

i was,


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 9, 2012)

thought so ruffy---sounded to me like you were just saying to ogkushman---why clone to keep the male around when you can just store the pollen---


my thought was if he wanted to keep that particular male around---all he needed to do was rip the balls off, trim it way back, and throw it back into veg = no risk of unwanted pollenation


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2012)

He is in the shed so that is around 12/12 at this time of year. There is no light, just a window.

HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO MAKE SEEDS?  No, i am not yelling. I just need to figure if it is 4 weeks I could use the female burmese kush, or I could save the pollen and use it on the one Larry female I did get! Yes. 

Please tell me your thoughts.

Orange, thanks for telling me it looks like anyday. I will be careful. I don't think I should strip in the shed though. Might make the neighbors talk. I will be careful.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 9, 2012)

rosebud naked in the shed :woohoo: pretty sure you are looking at a full flowering cycle to produce viable beans---the only time you need to store pollen is if you are composting the male donor---if you CAN keep him---there is no reason not to---why store pollen that will degenerate over time when you can keep it fresh on tap to use at will---makes no sense to me


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> thought he was talking about cloning males in "why clone"
> 
> :ciao:-



see what happens when you get old n senile... I had forgotten the topic  :confused2:  
sorry  
  I've honestly never tried to keep a male for an extended period. But I have stored pollen for almost a year before it lost good viability. 
   But... if I were a "breeder", I would certainly want the ability to keep him very "alive and well" IF.. I ever found an extraordinary candidate.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 9, 2012)

rose, when i did some chucking, i pollenated my girls at around 3 weeks into bloom. 
i agree with the roughly 4 weeks to make viable seeds.  i always try to hit them ASAP though so i know the seeds will be fully mature. 

how far in are your girls now?

i'm still pretty new to this to, only made about a half dozen crosses so far. but it's good fun (and when you find something BPOTM worthy  it's a pretty cool feeling )


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 9, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO MAKE SEEDS?  No, i am not yelling. I just need to figure if it is 4 weeks I could use the female burmese kush, or I could save the pollen and use it on the one Larry female I did get! Yes.



4 weeks on average Rose, hit anything with pollen you would like but just make sure its 5-6 weeks before harvest and you will get healthy seeds, i would hit the Buku and save a little for when the larry is ready.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Apr 9, 2012)

The lil seed casings start to pop open and show the seeds when they are ready. All seeds will not be mature so don't take it as a failure if some look smallish and pale. I tend to take mine out as long as I can stand it until the trichs are mostly amber but not dieing off just so I feel confident I didn't chop to soon. But I'm a paranoid amature chucher so do what they said...


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 11, 2012)

another plant done pre 98 bx x pre98 bx. 5 weeks to see what happens.
does it matter if the buds are small? some pop corn buds on a branch with a nice top.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 17, 2012)

i see white/ pail beans, very small growing inside the pod be bak in a few weeks


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is a ball update:

It only took 11 pic's to get one good one.

Orange, i don't think it is revegging yet..  I see no pollen yet either.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 19, 2012)

congrats  mvp!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you, it was a close one. I am honored.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 19, 2012)

yes, happy MVP month *Rosebud*---i'm thinkin' those pollen ball sacks should be open by now and your boy may be re-vegging---you might consider finding him complete and uninterrupted 12 hour dark nights---


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

Where am i going to find that except in the flowering room? Did you click on the picture Orange?


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 19, 2012)

i did and did not see any new growth but it is the only reason i can muster why that boy hasn't dropped yet---can you put a curtin on the window for 12/12---are there any other light leaks in the shed---if the shed is your only spot---you might consider stripping all ball sacks he has now and actually putting him back into the flower room again to come back bigger and better


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

I would like to give him a little longer, his litter mate the female is just showing sex at 8 weeks. I will try to figure out what to do with him. I liked it in the shed because it is kinda cold and dark and it has been keeping him alive but not vigorous. 

I could throw a towel up and down every 12 hours I guess. That would work huh. Thanks!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats on the MVP Rose  An idea for putting the boy in the dark for the night: check at the appliance stores for a refridgerator box that you can put over him for the dark period. Put a few holes in it at the bottom or leave a few cracks at the bottom for some air movement


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you, that is a great idea hushpuppy. I bet I have something around here that would work. I will go look. again, thank you.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 19, 2012)

Way to go Rose on the MVP, way 2 go on sticking with the pollenating 2, i got all girls somehow.

If you tap those branches and pollen falls just catch it in a tupperware and use it when your girls are ready.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

Well dman, i really don't know what to say about your outfit. It is wrong on so many levels, like the white socks, you need to ditch them, and the tidy whites...never mind, i like you just the way you are. 

Thanks for checking in.

 i kinda give them a shake when i am out there and got nothing so far.  

Congrats on all females. I think that is what I have with the cindy 99. Weird, so much for environment.

Do you take your burmese kush at amber? i didn't I took it with mostly cloudy and a couple amber and it is speedy. I am assuming if i took it out longer it is more couch lock? Just wondering about using buku w/ Larry. I guess like Orange said I could do both.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2012)

How big is he, Rosebud?  I made a temporary place for my boy out of hardware cloth and panda film.  I put him in the shed.  I used a 42W CFL.  I didn't let him go quite long enough, so didn't get much pollen.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2012)

He is 34 " including the pot. I am still looking for something to put on top of him, but I will find it. 

*Orange*, you may be right, I just looked at him and he has a few tiny leaves on top.


----------



## SharonSourD (Apr 20, 2012)

Kinda looks like it.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 20, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well dman, i really don't know what to say about your outfit. It is wrong on so many levels, like the white socks, you need to ditch them, and the tidy whites...never mind, i like you just the way you are.
> 
> Thanks for checking in.
> 
> ...



I will get dressed soon Rose, I took BUKU at close to 40% amber if i remember correctly, do with Buku as you please use it or not, but get the Larry involved for sure, IMO


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just for Rose i will now get dressed.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2012)

dman, It's my lucky day! You look so much better. Hammy is going to ditch the tranny guy too. Not that there is anything wrong w/ transvestites when done properly like dman.

I will get Larry involved, I appreciate your opinion. I found one of those collapsible trash thingy that I will put over him from now on so that he doesn't reveg further.

Orange, i don't know how you were so right about that.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 20, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Not that there is anything wrong w/ transvestites when done properly like dman.



I dont follow this comment Rose, LMAO.

There was nothing Tranny about my underwear and socks outfit, was there.

that was great, thanks for the laugh Rose


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 21, 2012)

So i covered the boy in the shed last night but had to top him to fit under the garbage cloth bag.  I brought the balls in and opened a couple of the bigger ones up, and nothing in there but green plant tissue.

Do you guys think I can bring him back to pollen by doing the 12/12?


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 21, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud---*absolutely---depending on when you want your pollen---if i were you---i would consider pruning all the ball sacks you see now and moving him back to the flower room 12/12 so you are not tied to having to bag him each and every night right now---the sacks are sparse now and you could get many many more if you try try try again---he should come back bigger bader and stronger than ever if you can do this and wait another 5 weeks for the good stuff

another option (as i am doing now) is just toss him outside so long as there are no ladies OD---let him reveg and do his thing a la natural---july, august, sept, oct,  he'll be spewing pollen everywhere


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 25, 2012)

hola *Rosebud*---where are you---any luck de-programming your house guest :giggle:---thought i would share these pics of what your boy might look like if you were to re-veg him---:ciao:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Orange, thank you for the pictures, fascinating. I have never seen that before. beautiful shot when you click on it too.

My boy has opened his flowers and I tried to get some pollen, but I have not been successful but i am not done trying. When I get home this afternoon, i will try again. It isn't all over the place like I thought it would be.

The house guest will not be here till next week. Oh boy. My house smells like pot. the look on his face when i tell him i grow pot should be worth the trip. He will be very surprised.

I will update the boys progress soon. Thanks for all your help Orange. appreciate it.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 25, 2012)

don't be fooled---it is all over the place RB---you cannot see it all with the naked eye---be careful


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2012)

YOU CAN'T SEE IT WITH THE NAKED EYE?? 
yes, i am yelling. I asked if it was yellow pollen and no one ever answered. That would have been good info to have. This is why people that don't know what they are doing like me shouldn't mess with this stuff huh.

Oh dear, well he hasn't been in the house only on the patio. I did put some of what i thought might be pollen on buku a couple of days ago. So i did maybe contaminate my flower room i don't know.  

It will all be ok. Lets hope for a seed or two!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2012)

I just went out w/ a baggie and shook nothing into it.  Later, I will paint nothing on the ladies. ok?


----------



## kaotik (Apr 25, 2012)

nah, collected it should be a yellow pile. 
if you got nothing in the baggie, you got nothing in the baggie  (well maybe a few minute grains)

he's saying it's hard to see.. like just blowing in the wind. 
*you know how you never really see pollen blowing around, yet there's a nice yellow pile on the patio eventually. same deal 
single grains will be tough to see, but a pile of pollen is obvious.

keep playin.  IMO the warnings are harsh, just so you heed them.   
it is small, it can go everywhere.. but that's why you segregate, collect, and apply when/where needed/wanted.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 25, 2012)

The pollen is hard to see but on the right angle you can see it falling when a branch is tapped, imo


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 25, 2012)

kaotik said:
			
		

> nah, collected it should be a yellow pile.
> if you got nothing in the baggie, you got nothing in the baggie  (well maybe a few minute grains)
> 
> he's saying it's hard to see.. like just blowing in the wind.
> ...


deep breath---it will all be OK *Rosebud*---single speck of pollen is like a speck of dust---can you see it without a microscope---probably not---will it seed your whole crop---definitely not---if you get a speck on your girl---you might get a seed---you might not---if a girl is downwind you can count on many many seeds---you will see yellow dust when you got a bunch of pollen shaken into a baggie---it can travel to the female on your clothing or your person---hair hands etc---:volcano vaporizer:


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2012)

Hi Peeps,
I am the proud mother of three boys, two Larry's and 1 Cindy. I also have Cindy's in bloom so I may have to try to make some Cindys.

On 4/25 I used my finger and put some pollen on buku. Here it is, do you see 3-4 seeds or am i just seeing what I want to?
 I think you will have to click on it to see.


Here is one of the Larry's.


----------



## Ruffy (May 11, 2012)

sweet rose, ill be takin my beans down in the next 7 days or so


----------



## orangesunshine (May 11, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud*:woohoo: :aok: :clap: :headbang2: :smoke1: :yay: :cool2:


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2012)

Hey thanks guys, I take it you see the seeds too Orange?

I could not have done this with out you guys, if I did it.


----------



## dman1234 (May 11, 2012)

Rose pollinated Buku, I love it. way 2 go Rose.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

Furgive me friends for pipin in here by yur fire without truely bein part of it in the past but I couldnt help but the tital caught me eye and the first thing be poppin into me head was my answer, went somethin like this. "Balls?" "Ah no thank you! I have me own?" sorry just some these names these threads be to the funniest to think yur immediate thought to it when yual read it. anyways sorry be poppin in rude as I said but needed a chuckle to night.

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2012)

Your always welcome in any thread BWD.  Balls are funny. lol


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 11, 2012)

Might abliged friend 

BWD


----------



## Ruffy (May 23, 2012)

yaaaa rose, yes those are seed pods, let them go to 5 weeks, no rush make sure they are done. dont touch em & let em grow! also pollen is hard to see floating. i did all my pollinating in another room for all my girls, then i put the last girl back in the room after 2 hrs not 6 hrs like all my others & forgot to mist, i chopped down some girls and have found a few seeds in every plant lol, maybe 5-10 per plant
these are pics of my purple berry bx x sour double kush & sdk f2, i also did pre 98 f2 & sdk x pre 98
after harvest i got 100 sdk f2 & 89 pb x sdk & 100 ish pre 98 f2 with still half of my pollen
it was verry easy to breed! but when buds are more important & now i have seeds, i prob wont breed again


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2012)

Nice looking seeds you have there Ruffy. Congratulations. I think I only have one or two seeds but I am going to do the Cindys too.
Fun stuff.


----------



## Ruffy (May 23, 2012)

hey rose, did you hit the whole budding branch? or just the 1 bud n the pic? if you added enough pollen, youll have some hidden seeds inside the buds also. & the male looks more like a male, than the other 1 did. is that the same male from the start? if not then it shows that might not have been the best plant to use...  keep up the green thumb!


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2012)

I just hit the one bud and that plant has  been harvested except for the branch the seed is in. I don't think I got any pollen anywhere else, but we will see. I hope not. It is pretty interesting stuff. I am very proud of my one seed.


----------



## dekgib (May 23, 2012)

You should be proud:icon_smile:
I feel you did a great job.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2012)

Well thank you very much dekgib. Beginners luck and lots of help from the good people at Marijuana passion.

I am not afraid anymore, so I will keep this up when it works out.

Thanks again.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2012)

Yual more family then yual knows rose 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2012)

Well, that was sweet BWD, lets smoke one.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 23, 2012)

Be wishin yual right here by my side, fires warm shine warmer, smoke sweet and company loyal. All good friend.

BWD


----------



## Ruffy (May 23, 2012)

we need a thumbs up button! lmfao


----------



## drfting07 (May 24, 2012)

Morning Rose :ciao:

Got a quick question for you. How many weeks do you let your satori's go? And what % amber to cloudy do you prefer? Looking for a up, heady high.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 24, 2012)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---just sharing another way to pollenate for those without the patience for the sweet talking wine and dine paint brush technique---either let them lie together and let nature take its course---or---act as a fluffer and rub that boy all over her---it was time to compost the boy so with a quick clip of a branch and a shake over the female---the deed is done---only 1 branch is exposed for pollenation---should produce a couple hundred beans---the rest of the plant will be smoked accordingly


:hubba: pink mamma (he's got balls) meets purple peach for a morning quickie---


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Morning Rose :ciao:
> 
> Got a quick question for you. How many weeks do you let your satori's go? And what % amber to cloudy do you prefer? Looking for a up, heady high.



I take my satori which is usually from clone at around day 63. I don't let it get much amber, mostly cloudy.  

It will make ya paint a room red it is so good.


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Rosebud*---just sharing another way to pollenate for those without the patience for the sweet talking wine and dine paint brush technique---either let them lie together and let nature take its course---or---act as a fluffer and rub that boy all over her---it was time to compost the boy so with a quick clip of a branch and a shake over the female---the deed is done---only 1 branch is exposed for pollenation---should produce a couple hundred beans---the rest of the plant will be smoked accordingly
> 
> 
> :hubba: pink mamma (he's got balls) meets purple peach for a morning quickie---



Quickie's in the morning! Thanks for the picture Orange, makes it look simple. I will try that with the cindy's,maybe today!

Thank you!


----------



## Ruffy (May 24, 2012)

wow rose your become a full on breeder now eh? lol roses seeds!


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> hey rose, did you hit the whole budding branch? or just the 1 bud n the pic? if you added enough pollen, youll have some hidden seeds inside the buds also. & the male looks more like a male, than the other 1 did. is that the same male from the start? if not then it shows that might not have been the best plant to use...  keep up the green thumb!




 I think the males were very similar, one was just in a smaller pot and didn't get as big.


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> wow rose your become a full on breeder now eh? lol roses seeds!



Oh yeah right, big breeder, that is me. ha.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 24, 2012)

Mighty fine watchin yur fireside pilgrem love the trail yual are walkin.

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2012)

:yay: :banana: :dancing: :clap: :cool2: :aok: Congratulations, Rosebud.  I hope to be able to try this again.  I am so glad that everything seems to be good with your first attempt at breeding.  Way to go!


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 6, 2012)

good job on all! even the thg, the new organic soil goddess. lol im using vics super soil & its workin smooth as can be. the girls love it , the buds grow faster, beater structure & the trichomes are smlelly & producing crystals, after 2 weeks of flower. thanks group! cool to watch us learn together. 
nice mvp bwd!


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jun 7, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I didn't get a chance to read the whole thread but has anyone here cloned a male, pulled off the balls, and kept it tiny while waiting for a female to flower?
> 
> I was thinking about doing this last summer but I didn't have the cajones to risk contaminating my moms...


I just recently collected pollen from a male Larry OG clone.  I will be making seeds, using the pollen on a female Larry Clone.  I just flowered my clone, not long after rooting, so that I didn't need too large a male chamber.  I collect pollen off of male clones exclusively.  I take cuttings from almost every plant I grow, just in case I find a keeper pheno.  I also will take cuttings from males,if I am running low on seeds, from a favorite strain.

HomieHogleg


----------

